
Tech Industry Work Visa Program (H-1B) Could Be Clipped Under Donald Trump - Audiophilip
http://fortune.com/2016/11/21/h1b-tech-industry-visa-donald-trump-jeff-sessions/
======
bediger4000
This article is framed from a Big Business standpoint - H-1B workers are only
"highly skilled" and "college educated" and only fill in gaps left by
shortages of real highly skilled workers in the US. But from a simple, free
market standpoint, why shouldn't I, as a programmer, be in favor of this?
Fewer job seekers with at least the same number of jobs means higher salaries.
Also, the presence of H-1B workers has probably kept programmer salaries lower
than a free market equilibrium would put them anyway. Good all around for me.

